# Save the Penderlea Horses?



## Ruth Schneider (Aug 7, 2011)

A forty degree day. Three colts locked in a yard with no access to shade or water. The paddock the horses are in also had no form of water in it


----------



## Ruth Schneider (Aug 7, 2011)

The other pictures show a rather terrible situation.

God Bless 
Ruth.


----------

